# MY semi-DIY STEALTH Cabinet! Version 2.0!



## oOBe RyeOo (Aug 31, 2010)

Well after getting a cabinet about 3 weeks ago It has gone through some great 
transformations. 

*Before*



*Toys!
*

*After

*

*AIR INTAKE

*
 NO LIGHT LEAKS 

*LIGHTS AND SOME DUCTING

*
400W DIGITAL BALLAST W/COOLTUBE

*FINALLY! ADDED SOME MYLAR AND ALMOST FINISHED. JUST NEED TO ADD FAN AND DUCTING/HOOK UP CARBON FILTER.*




*WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK?*


----------



## gumball (Aug 31, 2010)

great job so far. maybe a few more pics of your intake and exhaust, to see if there may be any issues.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 31, 2010)

Great jopb building turning it into a grow cab.


----------



## dnkfrmthasoilz7 (Aug 31, 2010)

if i had to do a cab grow i would design it around this one


----------



## gumball (Aug 31, 2010)

Nevermind, my phone shows the intake better. Looks like someone had fun with the ice pic!!! Not sure if those holes are facing out to public viewing, kinda looks like it. You can get little round vents that look a little more stealthy at hoe dePot or lowes. That's only if its viewable to others as it is. If not, roll on. It is a nice cab

You gonna use this as your grow journal too? What strains you got?


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Aug 31, 2010)

Yeah the vents face the corner in my closet. I'm gonna get some jilly bean to start with, have to wait for funds. I still need to get my inline fan/ducting/carbon for diy carbon filter. 

Funny side note, built the cab then forgot to measure the top chamber and wouldn't you know it, the carbon filter doesn't want to fit through the opening. Good thing the top can be screwed off with a tiny screwdriver. 

Yep, I'll definitely being using this for the grow journal. I think I might not be able to get thing started for a couple weeks though. Had to quit my summer job because of college classes interfering with my schedule, gotta find a part time job for the evenings. 

Thanks for all the compliments.


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Aug 31, 2010)

gumball said:


> Nevermind, my phone shows the intake better. Looks like someone had fun with the ice pic!!! Not sure if those holes are facing out to public viewing, kinda looks like it. You can get little round vents that look a little more stealthy at hoe dePot or lowes. That's only if its viewable to others as it is. If not, roll on. It is a nice cab
> 
> You gonna use this as your grow journal too? What strains you got?


I was just drilling the crap outta that vent, thought I could save some money and not worry about it looking nice since no one should see it.


----------



## thekrackla (Aug 31, 2010)

Great setup! One question is the cool tube necessary? I know u need a reflector, not required but highly recmmended, but will the ventilation pull the heat away from the tube? I might recommend a small fan blowing through the tube just so the heat doesn't build up too much around the light. Might help keep a consistant temp while the light is on. If ur other vent is sufficent then disregard this. Just a thought, good growing


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Aug 31, 2010)

thekrackla said:


> Great setup! One question is the cool tube necessary? I know u need a reflector, not required but highly recmmended, but will the ventilation pull the heat away from the tube? I might recommend a small fan blowing through the tube just so the heat doesn't build up too much around the light. Might help keep a consistant temp while the light is on. If ur other vent is sufficent then disregard this. Just a thought, good growing


It's gonna be hooked up to my inline fan that I'm gonna get here in a week or two. One of the ends of the cooltube are gonna be left open and have the inline fan connected on the other end. with the exhaust from the inline fan will be pushed through a carbon filter I made.


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Aug 31, 2010)

Here is a link to a really nice DIY Carbon filter. 

http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=29402

And gotta give some credit from where I got some of my ideas for this.

https://www.rollitup.org/showthread.php?t=70716&highlight=super+stealth

https://www.rollitup.org/showthread.php?t=344359


----------



## thekrackla (Aug 31, 2010)

Cool, that's what I was wondering. Good luck


----------



## mlad (Aug 31, 2010)

Neato. I'll use this as some ideas for my upcoming project. Make sure you mylar the doors


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Aug 31, 2010)

Yeah, I haven't finished with that yet either. haha keep forgetting how far I am from being done with it.


----------



## HowzerMD (Aug 31, 2010)

Nice and simple (that should be the cabinet grower's motto). I like it. Now let's see some buds pumpin' out of that thing!


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Sep 1, 2010)

HowzerMD said:


> Nice and simple (that should be the cabinet grower's motto). I like it. Now let's see some buds pumpin' out of that thing!


You're gonna have to stay sub'd for a link. I ran out of funding for a few weeks. (I'm a broke college student)


----------



## HowzerMD (Sep 1, 2010)

I will sub sir. No worries, I sympathize with your situation. At least you have the common sense to limit your means. Wouldn't make any sense to cut out a necessity to get your grow up and running.


----------



## tranquility (Sep 1, 2010)

that sick...how many u plan on puttuing in there? sorry if u already said


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Sep 1, 2010)

HowzerMD said:


> I will sub sir. No worries, I sympathize with your situation. At least you have the common sense to limit your means. Wouldn't make any sense to cut out a necessity to get your grow up and running.


Never! I don't want to skimp on anything. I did what I could myself but I think it would be better to buy a fan then try to make one lol. I'll make sure to post it.


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Sep 1, 2010)

tranquility said:


> that sick...how many u plan on puttuing in there? sorry if u already said


I'm thinking maybe 3 bushy or 6-8 lollipoped... depends on if I put a screen up or not.


----------



## HowzerMD (Sep 1, 2010)

oOBe RyeOo said:


> Never! I don't want to skimp on anything. I did what I could myself but I think it would be better to buy a fan then try to make one lol. I'll make sure to post it.


Definitely buy a decent fan, I say. Proper ventilation is very crucial in a grow room. The last thing you want to do is skimp out on a very element that can make or break the operation.


----------



## fisk (Sep 1, 2010)

cabinet looks sick bro good luck


----------



## Vento (Sep 1, 2010)

Love it ... +Rep for a nice clean tidy looking box 

I'm getting something like it next week so i can set up a Mother / Clone / Veg Station all in one . I'm going to try an idea i seen here for the air intake that looks and sounds as if it could have a huge benifit for air cuirculation ... The Air Floor 

Looking good so far though bro  

Check my Journal next week and see if i can make m=ine as nice and shiny as yours 

V


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Sep 2, 2010)

Vento said:


> Love it ... +Rep for a nice clean tidy looking box
> 
> I'm getting something like it next week so i can set up a Mother / Clone / Veg Station all in one . I'm going to try an idea i seen here for the air intake that looks and sounds as if it could have a huge benifit for air cuirculation ... The Air Floor
> 
> ...


Thanks man! I have to say after putting that mylar up... I hate it. I used some spray adhesive and if it falls I think I'm just gonna paint the walls white.


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Sep 2, 2010)

HowzerMD said:


> Definitely buy a decent fan, I say. Proper ventilation is very crucial in a grow room. The last thing you want to do is skimp out on a very element that can make or break the operation.


This is the fan I plan to get
TD-200 S&P TD Series Inline Fan. For 8 inch round duct - 538/476 cfm (high/low).


----------



## Zcomfort (Sep 2, 2010)

Thats a nice cabby, but you are most likeley to have heat issues. Even with that nice fan. Im doing a lot of research on venting at the moment. The problem I see is that your cabby is in a closet. Now I don't know if there is an A/C vent in your closet, but if you don't vent away from the room the passive intake will be pulling in the hot air through that you just vented out. With your light profing intake, I would just use two elbows and make an s shape or an turn s shape. Uses up less space. Your best bet for growing is sog maybe. Just a thought.


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Sep 2, 2010)

Zcomfort said:


> Thats a nice cabby, but you are most likeley to have heat issues. Even with that nice fan. Im doing a lot of research on venting at the moment. The problem I see is that your cabby is in a closet. Now I don't know if there is an A/C vent in your closet, but if you don't vent away from the room the passive intake will be pulling in the hot air through that you just vented out. With your light profing intake, I would just use two elbows and make an s shape or an turn s shape. Uses up less space. Your best bet for growing is sog maybe. Just a thought.


I think that would take up more space because it's 4in ducting. There is a vent in my closet so no need to worry about the heat, I'm thinking.


----------



## Zcomfort (Sep 2, 2010)

Man, see it's one of those thing you have see in person. This is a bad picture of what I'm talking about. Have the elbow come in normal, but then have another face the front or have it the opsite way. But I'm kinda against having a single fan pull from light as well as an filiter. People state that this kinda of exhaust system works... so I believe them, but I know it would not work for me.


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Sep 2, 2010)

That's why you build to fit your needs. I Know what your are talking about and I think both ways would probably end up using the same amount of space.


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Sep 2, 2010)

I finished making the Pro DIY carbon filter now all I have to do is fill it with carbon and put 'er in the cab.


*At the beginning*


*Towards the end of building*


*The finished product!*



Just have to poor the carbon into the hole and shake it down the sides and viola a PRO DIY Carbon Filter!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 2, 2010)

oOBe RyeOo said:


> I finished making the Pro DIY carbon filter now all I have to do is fill it with carbon and put 'er in the cab.
> 
> 
> *At the beginning*
> ...


Looks great dude.I might have to order a filter built by u.


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Sep 3, 2010)

Haha might be a new business venture hmm... 

Here's the link I used to build mine.

http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=29402

It cost less than $50 to make I think


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 3, 2010)

oOBe RyeOo said:


> Haha might be a new business venture hmm...
> 
> Here's the link I used to build mine.
> 
> ...


 Thanks...Was it easy?Let me know how it works out for you.


----------



## LetricBud (Sep 3, 2010)

Nice cab man...might i ask how you put up your mylar?...its so smooth and refelctive...is it 1 mil or 2 mil?

Thanks.


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Sep 3, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Thanks...Was it easy?Let me know how it works out for you.


It was pretty simple but putting the pantyhose on it was kinda tricky. I'll definitely let you know how it works.



LetricBud said:


> Nice cab man...might i ask how you put up your mylar?...its so smooth and refelctive...is it 1 mil or 2 mil?
> 
> Thanks.


It's 2mil. I used some spray adhesive, but I'm not to thrilled with it. The mylar is starting to come off I think... I'm gonna have to staple it up eventually I think. The spray adhesive is a mess to. It got all over my carpet and I was stepping in it, it looked like I had carpet socks on once I was done putting it up.


----------



## HowzerMD (Sep 3, 2010)

oOBe RyeOo said:


> It was pretty simple but putting the pantyhose on it was kinda tricky. I'll definitely let you know how it works.
> 
> 
> 
> It's 2mil. I used some spray adhesive, but I'm not to thrilled with it. The mylar is starting to come off I think... I'm gonna have to staple it up eventually I think. The spray adhesive is a mess to. It got all over my carpet and I was stepping in it, it looked like I had carpet socks on once I was done putting it up.


I've tried applying Mylar with some spray adhesive. It sounds easier than it actually is. And yes, causes a friggin mess. I started using Panda Film (or black and white wrap, whatever) because it's a little tougher than Mylar and can be stretched and stapled loads easier. It's more durable too. Just a thought for future reference.


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Sep 3, 2010)

HowzerMD said:


> I've tried applying Mylar with some spray adhesive. It sounds easier than it actually is. And yes, causes a friggin mess. I started using Panda Film (or black and white wrap, whatever) because it's a little tougher than Mylar and can be stretched and stapled loads easier. It's more durable too. Just a thought for future reference.


Yeah, I don't like mylar... wish I would have had someone tell me to go with the poly when I was researching my build, but I never saw anyone mention how much of a pain mylar is.


----------



## HowzerMD (Sep 3, 2010)

oOBe RyeOo said:


> Yeah, I don't like mylar... wish I would have had someone tell me to go with the poly when I was researching my build, but I never saw anyone mention how much of a pain mylar is.


You usually don't see that because most people that use it swear by it, I think anyway. I'd have chimed in but it looked like you already had it tacked up lol. It's good you were able to learn the difference on your own and not from someone else anyway. Personal experience is where it's at in this game.


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Sep 3, 2010)

That's what I'm starting to learn...


----------



## HowzerMD (Sep 3, 2010)

oOBe RyeOo said:


> That's what I'm starting to learn...


Yep. It's more valuable to make mistakes and learn from them than have someone tell you IMO(save a few myths). If everything was explained and handed to you, you wouldn't know what to do when something finally went wrong. Of course reading, reading and more reading is where it all should start. Since this business is the way it is there is NEVER a lack of new information, bunk or not. I don't care who you are, how much experience you have or what you grow the education never stops.


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Sep 3, 2010)

I've actually been researching for close to 2 year now before I get a decent grow cab and grow going. I had a pc I grew in and it was just thrown together without much thought but wasn't able to finish for certain reasons. But now I'm ready and willing to wait to finish this cab to get a quality setup with minimal imperfections.


----------



## HowzerMD (Sep 3, 2010)

oOBe RyeOo said:


> I've actually been researching for close to 2 year now before I get a decent grow cab and grow going. I had a pc I grew in and it was just thrown together without much thought but wasn't able to finish for certain reasons. But now I'm ready and willing to wait to finish this cab to get a quality setup with minimal imperfections.


This is a sign of a great grower. The time spent doing your homework is entirely equal to the quality of your operation.


----------



## DudeLebbowski (Sep 22, 2010)

If your closet were a woman I'd tap it.


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Sep 23, 2010)

DudeLebbowski said:


> If your closet were a woman I'd tap it.


Haha thanks man!


----------



## Mr.Natural (Oct 11, 2010)

Hey Obe looks great man. you gonna go hydro or soil?


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm gonna be getting a Waterfarm with scrog. It's gonna be a couple weeks till I can buy the fan to finish it plus I want to take down the mylar and put up some white poly.


----------



## Mr.Natural (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice, whats a waterfarm? The poly film melts easy, its just real heavy trash bag material. I'm using both. I went to home depot and got some heavy insulated diamond pattern mylar and stapled the shit out of it. handles more heat and reflects more as well. Get out your staple gun and have some fun! I'm using poly in my clone chamber and its OK for that I guess.


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Oct 11, 2010)

A waterfarm is a hydro unit that's like $65 and works great.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/344359-pineapple-express-g13-labs-seed-23.html

This guy used one and I decided to copy his grow.

How hot did your grow cab get for it to melt?


----------



## cheesin' (Oct 11, 2010)

my grow cab was at about 85 F when i had the AC cooled 600 on my plants. The reflector was sitting about 2 inches from my poly for 4 days straight and i never saw any signs of burning/melting or smelt anything funny. You should be alright as long as your light isn't actually touching the film. good luck getting some dough for your fan. i know the feeling of needing that ONE thing to get the grow going and not being able to afford it. sucks


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Oct 11, 2010)

cheesin' said:


> my grow cab was at about 85 F when i had the AC cooled 600 on my plants. The reflector was sitting about 2 inches from my poly for 4 days straight and i never saw any signs of burning/melting or smelt anything funny. You should be alright as long as your light isn't actually touching the film. good luck getting some dough for your fan. i know the feeling of needing that ONE thing to get the grow going and not being able to afford it. sucks


I'll have it soon though... might have to hit up the casino this weekend!


----------



## Mr.Natural (Oct 11, 2010)

oOBe RyeOo said:


> A waterfarm is a hydro unit that's like $65 and works great.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/344359-pineapple-express-g13-labs-seed-23.html
> 
> ...


 
That thing looked great and what a setup to copy that guy kicked some ass! You know strain has a lot to do with your yield. 

The poly was in a small veg cab that I have and a couple 27w cfls touched it and it melted pretty quick. The mylar is more forgiving and better reflection. The poly is a cooler type of reflection, the mylar is hotter in the cab. Poly is good for put up quick and take down even faster! I'm still using it I just moved the lights. The mylar I got at Homedepot was real cheap.. I think like $10.00 it was in a roll at the a/c duct work area.


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Oct 12, 2010)

Mr.Natural said:


> That thing looked great and what a setup to copy that guy kicked some ass! You know strain has a lot to do with your yield.
> 
> The poly was in a small veg cab that I have and a couple 27w cfls touched it and it melted pretty quick. The mylar is more forgiving and better reflection. The poly is a cooler type of reflection, the mylar is hotter in the cab. Poly is good for put up quick and take down even faster! I'm still using it I just moved the lights. The mylar I got at Homedepot was real cheap.. I think like $10.00 it was in a roll at the a/c duct work area.


Well I had a really cool idea of how to make it sealed off even when you open the doors to help keep smell in. But I was going to have to do it with poly.


----------



## Mr.Natural (Oct 12, 2010)

I hear ya. Sounds like you got a plan, poly's cheap too and I think it came in 10' wide and $1.00 a ft. I got more than enough for $10.00 Real easy to hang.


----------



## BuddGreen (Oct 12, 2010)

Awesome DYI cab you got goin!!!


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Oct 12, 2010)

BuddGreen said:


> Awesome DYI cab you got goin!!!


Thanks brotha


----------



## Serapis (Oct 18, 2010)

You have been building this stealthy closet for more than 2 months now. When do you actually plan on growing anything?

Sub'ed for laughs...


----------



## GreenNerd420 (Oct 18, 2010)

Serapis said:


> You have been building this stealthy closet for more than 2 months now. When do you actually plan on growing anything?
> 
> Sub'ed for laughs...


I'm sure it didn't take him "2 years" to get the balls to do it... From your thread -> "I have lurked and studied for nearly 2 years and finally made the move."

Stop trolling the "trolls". It doesn't work that way.


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Oct 18, 2010)

GreenNerd420 said:


> Stop trolling the "trolls". It doesn't work that way.


Haha! My thoughts exactly, take your negativity else where.


----------



## Serapis (Oct 18, 2010)

oOBe RyeOo said:


> Haha! My thoughts exactly, take your negativity else where.


I'm simply asking you a direct question. You have been on here for months discussing grows and have yet to actually start one. You seem to have everything in place but the seeds and the balls.

I'm anxiously awaiting your updates..... I"m putting my negativity right where you put yours, in some one else's thread.


----------



## GreenNerd420 (Oct 18, 2010)

Keep up the good work, Serapis. You make us trolls proud.


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Oct 18, 2010)

Serapis said:


> I'm simply asking you a direct question. You have been on here for months discussing grows and have yet to actually start one. You seem to have everything in place but the seeds and the balls.
> 
> I'm anxiously awaiting your updates..... I"m putting my negativity right where you put yours, in some one else's thread.


You're just bitter your thread was closed because you can't stay level headed, period.


----------



## Serapis (Oct 19, 2010)

oOBe RyeOo said:


> You're just bitter your thread was closed because you can't stay level headed, period.


Not really, said I was already done with it...

This thread isn't about me, it's about you. Where are the beans? I'm excited to see you finally get this grow going. period


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 19, 2010)

Uhoh hit the deck its about to be a internet fight.Lmao.Calm down guys lets just all grow how we want to grow.Let serapis be shit after all the shit in his journal i think he can talk some shit dont you?


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Oct 19, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Uhoh hit the deck its about to be a internet fight.Lmao.Calm down guys lets just all grow how we want to grow.Let serapis be shit after all the shit in his journal i think he can talk some shit dont you?


Honestly, I don't care, stay if you wish.


----------



## GreenNerd420 (Oct 19, 2010)

Sure. If Serapis wants to be a hypocrite, that's fine with me.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 19, 2010)

oOBe RyeOo said:


> Honestly, I don't care, stay if you wish.





GreenNerd420 said:


> Sure. If Serapis wants to be a hypocrite, that's fine with me.


Its all good guys.kiss-ass


----------



## Serapis (Oct 20, 2010)

oOBe RyeOo said:


> Honestly, I don't care, stay if you wish.


I'd like to, but there is nothing to see here.... You have everything but seeds.... Did your Mom find out and make you plant tomatoes?


----------



## GreenNerd420 (Oct 20, 2010)

Serapis said:


> I'd like to, but there is nothing to see here.... You have everything but seeds.... Did your Mom find out and make you plant tomatoes?


Obe Rye, do you have a response to Serapis, because thus far, I am ironically agreeing with Serapis...


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Oct 20, 2010)

I don't have a reply, I have to much going on right now to even think about growing. Besides, the cab isn't done yet; I need to buy the fan, ducting, waterfarm, poly, and other little odds and ends still.


----------



## Serapis (Oct 21, 2010)

What you have done so far looks great. I hope it wasn't in vain. I look forward to your grow. The best I could do for a vortex fan was $114 on eBay. That even included a mounting bracket and a noise muffler.

Look, I may find you irritating, but you are people, and I hope whatever it is in life that stalls your project is a good thing, or it goes away and you can get back to growing. I suspect however that the only thing going into that cabinet is tomatoes.  I have 18 colas of Bubblelicious budding. I'll reserve one for you, like a co-op kinda thing, since your farm is down.


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Oct 28, 2010)

Went to the dro shop today, picked up a couple of things. Will have pics up later.

*Will be ordering some beans sunday* -- *Purple Haze & Pineapple Express*


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Oct 28, 2010)

2 Waterfarms to run 2 strain at one time & Flora Nova Bloom (only nute I'm going to be using)



Took the light off the hangers for more grow room




Sunleaves 600gph air pump... might be returning (super loud)



Utility chamber... really cramped... still need to fill the carbon filter with carbon.



Tarp Zip-up and TDS pen 



The dragon that hoards the treasure!


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Oct 28, 2010)

I plan to put up a panda film door... that's what the zipper is for.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 28, 2010)

Coming along nice now.Sorry if you answered this already but when do you plan on growing? and what will you be growing?


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Oct 29, 2010)

The links for the strains are at the bottom of the last page and hopefully as soon as I get them.


----------



## bigman4270 (Oct 29, 2010)

Right on brother, can't wait to see what that cab will do!

Peace

Big


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Oct 29, 2010)

bigman4270 said:


> Right on brother, can't wait to see what that cab will do!
> 
> Peace
> 
> Big


I'm pretty anxious about getting started


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Oct 29, 2010)

Filling the filter



After it was filled and installed


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Oct 29, 2010)

Might reconfig the layout of ducting... ordered my 8in inline fan just now.


----------



## letam06 (Oct 31, 2010)

Real nice cab man. One of the nicest I have seen. Can't wait to see some beautiful plants in it. Subbed.


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Oct 31, 2010)

letam06 said:


> Real nice cab man. One of the nicest I have seen. Can't wait to see some beautiful plants in it. Subbed.



Thanks man! The seeds are gonna be shipped out tomorrow. 


I got The Church, Purple Haze, Pineapple Express, Raw Diesel, and Strawberry Cough. I also receive the first to ufo from the attitude.


----------



## letam06 (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice. Can't wait to see them. I have tried strawberry cough before. It was some pretty damn good stuff. It tasted just amazing. I recommend a product called Sugar Daddy. Its a 0-0-0 organic fertilizer that is used to improve taste and smell. It is used throughout the life cycle and used heavily towards end of flowering. The actual mixture itself contains sugars and maybe even some fruit extracts or something. I also just recieved a Lemon Skunk and a Power Kush clone. Growing each one in my 6 plant Deep Water Culture plastic shoebox hydro planter. Thats quite the mouthful. Check it out, its in my signature.


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Nov 8, 2010)

Welp, got the beans in the mail today, faster than I thought (6 business days to the Mid West). Thanks Attitude! 
 




Will be getting my fan today and am going to start a grow thread. Ill post the link here in a minute.


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Nov 8, 2010)

2 strains -- 1 stealth cabinet -- W Day 2010!


----------



## SmokinJoe113 (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice cab man! F the haters. Good luck with your grow my man!


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Nov 10, 2010)

SmokinJoe113 said:


> Nice cab man! F the haters. Good luck with your grow my man!


Haha thanks


----------



## Crystal Toy (Dec 18, 2010)

looking real good. Good Luck with the grow. Will be watching. Hope you yield as much as SCOTTYBALLS did.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 18, 2010)

Nice choice of strains.always wanted to try the strawberry cough but i always hear mixeed reviews about it


----------



## HowzerMD (Dec 18, 2010)

I've had a couple great Phenotypes of Strawberry cough. You'll want to save the winner, for sure.


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Dec 18, 2010)

Yeah, I started with Pineapple Express and Purple Haze but had to pull 'em because I'm in the process of moving and the Holidays, just a real busy time right now. Once things settle down and I'll have everything sorted at the new place I start up again. 

I plan to grow out the Raw Diesel and I have bean from this dank ass weed my guy called "Lemon G" I thought I lost it but I found it in my Chinese puzzle box a couple weeks ago. I'm not sure if the Lemon G will be a female or not knowing it came from a hermie but either way I want to keep those genetics so I'll probably let it pollinate itself if it is a hermie. 

My guy, I'm pretty sure grew. He offered me some sugar leaf (trimmings) once for brownies I wanted to make. I think the Lemon G must have been a cross he or one of his growers grew. This shit was so dank, I did the pinch test and it past with flying colors, stuck to my finger and hung there. It was by far my favorite weed he ever had. 

I bought some Strawberry Cough before from the same guy above and the shit was a heavy hitter and the high was really good. I'm pretty excited for it but I'm waiting to grow it because it has a 9 week flowering and I just want to get my first batch done as quick as possible.


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Dec 18, 2010)

Also REALLY excited for the church! I read a smoke report on it and it made me want to giz my pants, and it sounded like a super good high.


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Dec 18, 2010)

This it the smoke report for the Church I read

https://www.rollitup.org/smoke-reports/206516-church-seed-strain-review-smoke.html


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 18, 2010)

oOBe RyeOo said:


> Yeah, I started with Pineapple Express and Purple Haze but had to pull 'em because I'm in the process of moving and the Holidays, just a real busy time right now. Once things settle down and I'll have everything sorted at the new place I start up again.
> 
> I plan to grow out the Raw Diesel and I have bean from this dank ass weed my guy called "Lemon G" I thought I lost it but I found it in my Chinese puzzle box a couple weeks ago. I'm not sure if the Lemon G will be a female or not knowing it came from a hermie but either way I want to keep those genetics so I'll probably let it pollinate itself if it is a hermie.
> 
> ...


Mostly all your strains are 9 week+ so it wwouldnt mke a difference on what you start..


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Dec 18, 2010)

Yeah, the PE and P H were 5-8 weeks and the rest were 9 weeks. I guess it just comes down to which ones I want most... I never considered that. 

The Church and the Lemon G might just be my first batch then.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 18, 2010)

oOBe RyeOo said:


> Yeah, the PE and P H were 5-8 weeks and the rest were 9 weeks. I guess it just comes down to which ones I want most... I never considered that.
> 
> The Church and the Lemon G might just be my first batch then.


Understand this there is no strain that fully blooms in 5 weeks.Especially no purple haze..The quickest could be 7 weeks and you are still getting some premature flowers on it.I may be wrong but i know all the strains you have are 9+ week strains>all of them are3 mostly sativa strains


----------



## derkone (Dec 20, 2010)

make me want to get started on my long awaited box.. lol great job man.


----------



## Ractagon (Jan 6, 2011)

Just stopped in looks good man, i love the idea you got there for the carbon filter. Also the strain you have pineapple express, i would love to see your results I just also ordered the same seed and just wanted someone results. +sub'd


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 6, 2011)

plenty of people grew out pineapple express already check the forums..


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Jan 23, 2011)

Getting situated at the new place. Had a chance to make a mod to how the air comes in. 
I think it looks SO much better now with that false floor. Hopefully the air will be distributed more evenly. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Jan 24, 2011)

It's finally finished! I've waited so long to finish this. All I need now is a portable a/c unit, which I will be ordering next week. I'm probably not going to do a grow journal unfortunately. Who knows, I may throw up a finished product pic or something... just don't want to show my cards and lose. 

Welp, here is the finished product!

View attachment 1399339


Once the screen was put at the level I'm going to use, I have 20in. till the light. I'm pretty sure that will be enough.


----------



## gumball (Jan 24, 2011)

looks real good  but why do you need a portable AC? i like the false floor, and it should help keep rez temps low. but it also gives you a chance to play with placement, and size of intake holes. if you are having temperature issues you may need more intake, or better placement of the intake holes in conjunction with the exhaust holes. and remember not to place the sensor of your thermometer directly in the light, because that is giving you the "radiant" temperature, not the air temp. the air temp is generally much lower than the radiant heat. also, do you have intake fans, or are they just passive?


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice and clean set up. Couple ?'s. How far is the screen from the Cool Tube? How are the temps? An A/C seems overkill IMO. More air flow can do wonders. What nutes are you using? Was it an 4-8-1? Seems low on K to me.
Daniels


----------



## WakethBaketh (Jan 24, 2011)

The cab looks real nice. Just curious...how much did everything cost you? I'm also wondering what the purpose of the false floor is.


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Jan 24, 2011)

gumball said:


> looks real good  but why do you need a portable AC? i like the false floor, and it should help keep rez temps low. but it also gives you a chance to play with placement, and size of intake holes. if you are having temperature issues you may need more intake, or better placement of the intake holes in conjunction with the exhaust holes. and remember not to place the sensor of your thermometer directly in the light, because that is giving you the "radiant" temperature, not the air temp. the air temp is generally much lower than the radiant heat. also, do you have intake fans, or are they just passive?


When I have the cab running in my closet the temps are generally in the 90's. It's really hard to make any mods to the actual cabinet itself because I built the wooden box inside of it. I'll have to pic up a regular therm. to put on the wall to see what the temp really are. I've wondered whether the thermometer I have now worked or not. 



Danielsgb said:


> Nice and clean set up. Couple ?'s. How far is the screen from the Cool Tube? How are the temps? An A/C seems overkill IMO. More air flow can do wonders. What nutes are you using? Was it an 4-8-1? Seems low on K to me.
> Daniels


The screen is 20in. from the cool tube, and the temps range from 85-99+. 

For nutes I'm using Flora Nova Grow/Bloom. I'm not sure on the numbers right now. I'll find out later tonight.



WakethBaketh said:


> The cab looks real nice. Just curious...how much did everything cost you? I'm also wondering what the purpose of the false floor is.


I'm not exactly sure how much, but if I had to ball park it I would say $1,200. The most expensive thing was my fan, and it was $240. 

The purpose of the false floor is to help keep rez temps down and spread air around better.


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Jan 25, 2011)

OK the max temp for the cab is 92.6*F


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jan 26, 2011)

what fan are you using to cool your light? i had high temps in my closet and had to get a AC just to cool it. plus a 440 CFM HO Can Fan.


----------



## jsgamber (Jan 26, 2011)

Hey oOBe RyeOo,

Finally ran across your journal through stelthy's. The false floor idea looks great. That's how my cab is setup except my false floor is made when all the foam tops of my water tanks are side by side. I draw passive air in from the bottom like you do. I make sure that the water tanks are pushed towards the outside of the cab making a 1" slot in the middle which allow air from under to draw up through the center before being drawn out from the top corners. It looks like your air intake is from the air in the closet next to the cab. Just use the AC unit to cool this space next to the cab to 68*. This will become your "ambient" temp and since it's cooled to 68* will be pulled across your water tanks down below before drawing up into the plant space keeping your water temps in check. I used rigid foam and pvc tubing to build the same sort of space to cool and draw into my cab. You can even use foam and some rigid tape to create a plenum box inside the closet which you keep at 68* which will use less electricity rather than cooling the entire closet.

You'll also have to deal with getting rid of the hot air from the heat exchanger which will get pretty warm. Enough so that it will "pollute" the cool air you put in. Get that hot air out of there using insulated ducting!

Check the last few pages of my Variety Grow journal to see the concept in action.

BTW, I'm sub'ed too. Your cab looks great!!


----------



## gumball (Jan 26, 2011)

it is a sweet cab  sucks your having temps issues though


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Jan 26, 2011)

jsgamber said:


> Hey oOBe RyeOo,
> 
> Finally ran across your journal through stelthy's. The false floor idea looks great. That's how my cab is setup except my false floor is made when all the foam tops of my water tanks are side by side. I draw passive air in from the bottom like you do. I make sure that the water tanks are pushed towards the outside of the cab making a 1" slot in the middle which allow air from under to draw up through the center before being drawn out from the top corners. It looks like your air intake is from the air in the closet next to the cab. Just use the AC unit to cool this space next to the cab to 68*. This will become your "ambient" temp and since it's cooled to 68* will be pulled across your water tanks down below before drawing up into the plant space keeping your water temps in check. I used rigid foam and pvc tubing to build the same sort of space to cool and draw into my cab. You can even use foam and some rigid tape to create a plenum box inside the closet which you keep at 68* which will use less electricity rather than cooling the entire closet.
> 
> ...


See, I was thinking about doing something like that. I was just wondering if I could manage it without the a/c... but I'll probably go ahead and get the a/c.


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Jan 26, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> what fan are you using to cool your light? i had high temps in my closet and had to get a AC just to cool it. plus a 440 CFM HO Can Fan.


My fan is an 8in 520cfm inline.


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Jan 26, 2011)

gumball said:


> it is a sweet cab  sucks your having temps issues though


Thanks. I'll over come it though.


----------



## jsgamber (Jan 26, 2011)

oOBe RyeOo said:


> Thanks. I'll over come it though.


I remember someone named Gumball nudging me to buy my AC unit just so it would give me "piece of mind". Well now my piece of mind is having continuous 68* ambient temps for my cabs to pull from. At first it's a bit painful to hear the AC cycle on, knowing that the old electric meter is spinning a bit faster, but when you see a continuous parade of pure white roots coming out of your netpots, you stop listening! 

For piece of mind, buy the AC unit (if you can afford it). Never having to use it is a problem we would all love to have, but when you need it and have it, just think how stoked you will be when your plants are happy while running in the middle of a heat wave!!

Another thing to remember is RH. Adding humidity will drop your temperature as long as the RH is below 50% to start with. I keep 4 sopping wet rolled up bath towels in each cab. This give me at least a 10% RH bump even with exhaust fans running on full! This RH bump usually leads to a 3* - 5* drop in cab temps. For me, current outside RH is 28%. With the four towels, my cab get's up to 43% RH @ 79*. As the towels dry out, humidity goes down and temps get up to 86* in the cab.


----------



## jsgamber (Jan 26, 2011)

oOBe RyeOo said:


> ... just don't want to show my cards and lose.


Hey this is open handed poker! And the best part is, we all start to get a stake in your grow! When you win, we all win! And when you lose, we all learn and we're here to support you and help you through!!

This isn't a contest; it's a community! My sleeves are rolled up right along with you!! Let's grow!!


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Jan 27, 2011)

jsgamber said:


> Hey this is open handed poker! And the best part is, we all start to get a stake in your grow! When you win, we all win! And when you lose, we all learn and we're here to support you and help you through!!
> 
> This isn't a contest; it's a community! My sleeves are rolled up right along with you!! Let's grow!!


I'm not talking about the plants dieing... I'm talking about the po po finding out about it. Don't want to be guy on the news, "And he was dumb enough to put it on the internet".


----------



## stelthy (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi dude, Just checked out your pics and decided to have a look through your thread, I can see '_influences_' in your setup and am pleased as well as happy to see things going to plan... 


NOTE :

* A few things I'd do to improve your air flow.. to cool/control the grow-cabs temps, would be to cut out the intake hole completley where you have drilled holes (in the side) this will enable more air to be channelled in with less restriction, as well as lessening the sound of the air movement.

* Some kind of filter in your intake is always good because 'The smell' can excape due to the turning on/off of your in-line fan and negative pressures back drafting.. I used an Odor Soc as it seems to breath exceptionally well. Remember the bigger/longer the sock the more air is able to be drawn in to potentially cool your lamp.

* Another thing I would do is to increase the size of your grow shelf vents and install 2 CPU fans wired together elevating your in-taken air, I'd wire them to a transformer plug so whilst the plants are small you can have the CPU fans running on low and as the plants mature ~ So you can turn up the speed of the CPU's to keep the temps cool especially near the tops of your cola's  apart from that you should be fine...

What wattage lamps are you using? I mean providing you are using less than 600w you should be fine.

I have enjoyed reading through your thread, and wish you good luck man! You have some great seed's there, And there's alot of potential with your setup and their outcome 

Hope this has helped man.... ps _REP!_ for your efforts so far - STELTHY


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Jan 27, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Hi dude, Just checked out your pics and decided to have a look through your thread, I can see '_influences_' in your setup and am pleased as well as happy to see things going to plan...
> 
> 
> NOTE :
> ...


You're totally right about this. I actually cut that stuff off last week, and it did indeed quiet it down with more air being sucked in.



stelthy said:


> * Some kind of filter in your intake is always good because 'The smell' can excape due to the turning on/off of your in-line fan and negative pressures back drafting.. I used an Odor Soc as it seems to breath exceptionally well. Remember the bigger/longer the sock the more air is able to be drawn in to potentially cool your lamp.


My fan never turns off. Do you still think the filter is necessary? 



stelthy said:


> * Another thing I would do is to increase the size of your grow shelf vents and install 2 CPU fans wired together elevating your in-taken air, I'd wire them to a transformer plug so whilst the plants are small you can have the CPU fans running on low and as the plants mature ~ So you can turn up the speed of the CPU's to keep the temps cool especially near the tops of your cola's  apart from that you should be fine...


I figured I would just put two or three more holes about the same size. 



stelthy said:


> What wattage lamps are you using? I mean providing you are using less than 600w you should be fine.
> 
> I have enjoyed reading through your thread, and wish you good luck man! You have some great seed's there, And there's alot of potential with your setup and their outcome
> 
> Hope this has helped man.... ps _REP!_ for your efforts so far - STELTHY



Thanks for the advice.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jan 27, 2011)

sounds like you have a good fan so if that isnt working A/C might be a must like it was for me. like JS said, it sucks knowing the meter is spinning but your plants need the cooler temps and sounds like an A/C is going to be your final option. hope you figure it out.


----------



## Serapis (Jan 28, 2011)

oOBe RyeOo said:


> I'm not talking about the plants dieing... I'm talking about the po po finding out about it.


Why does this announcement NOT surprise me? I knew all along .....



oOBe RyeOo said:


> Don't want to be guy on the news, "And he was dumb enough to put it on the internet".


You are on the internet.... your plans, your details, your 'stealth'.... 

So I guess everyone else here that does share grows and pics is dumb? Ever hear of a proxy?

I'm not surprised by your 'announcement'.... I've been challenging you for months to grow something and you still haven't. Get off the fence already...


----------



## jsgamber (Jan 28, 2011)

Serapis said:


> Why does this announcement NOT surprise me? I knew all along .....
> 
> You are on the internet.... your plans, your details, your 'stealth'....
> 
> ...


Serapis let me help you. You seem to be worrying about something you have no control over. When you worry you create stress in your body which floods your body with adrenaline through the "fight or flight" mechanism. But when you don't end up fighting or fleeing, the constant flooding of adrenaline starts to cause chemical changes in the brain which if left unchecked could lead to your mind and body going into a depressive state.

My recommendation, leave this thread, forever. Since you don't have to worry anymore about this thread, your quality of life should instantly improve.

 and good health brother!


----------



## Mr.Natural (Jan 28, 2011)

Hey man whats going on you still in the build stage? I got a problem paying retail for Dank so I grow, maybe you don't. Just tell the litte hater to piss off!!! I have never heard of anyone ever getting popped from posting. Doesn't mean its not going on, just bigger fish to fry. Commercial ops are the targets not indoor tiny little 3 to four plant grows...From what i can see you only gonna run one plant at a time anyway..That little cab isn't going to grow so much that you cant handle it...CUT SOME BIG ASS PASSIVE INTAKE HOLES!! keep doing this until the thing cools down...You can get to about 6 degrees above the ambient room temp if you move enough air....Whats the ambient room temps now?


----------



## gumball (Jan 28, 2011)

jsgamber said:


> Serapis let me help you. You seem to be worrying about something you have no control over. When you worry you create stress in your body which floods your body with adrenaline through the "fight or flight" mechanism. But when you don't end up fighting or fleeing, the constant flooding of adrenaline starts to cause chemical changes in the brain which if left unchecked could lead to your mind and body going into a depressive state.
> 
> My recommendation, leave this thread, forever. Since you don't have to worry anymore about this thread, your quality of life should instantly improve.
> 
> and good health brother!


Bravo!!

Serapis, I have seen you in many threads disrespecting the OP, and the discussions in those threads. Maybe its time for an RIU vacation. You create a negative vibe that your knowledge of growing will never compensate for. 

Good luck friend, life's lonely when your alone...


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Jan 28, 2011)

jsgamber said:


> Serapis let me help you. You seem to be worrying about something you have no control over. When you worry you create stress in your body which floods your body with adrenaline through the "fight or flight" mechanism. But when you don't end up fighting or fleeing, the constant flooding of adrenaline starts to cause chemical changes in the brain which if left unchecked could lead to your mind and body going into a depressive state.
> 
> My recommendation, leave this thread, forever. Since you don't have to worry anymore about this thread, your quality of life should instantly improve.
> 
> and good health brother!


I figured he would have jumped in here to be a nag sooner than now. I'm not worried about him... I have more important things to worry about. 

You think the closet itself could work as a plenum? 



Mr.Natural said:


> Hey man whats going on you still in the build stage? I got a problem paying retail for Dank so I grow, maybe you don't. Just tell the litte hater to piss off!!! I have never heard of anyone ever getting popped from posting. Doesn't mean its not going on, just bigger fish to fry. Commercial ops are the targets not indoor tiny little 3 to four plant grows...From what i can see you only gonna run one plant at a time anyway..That little cab isn't going to grow so much that you cant handle it...CUT SOME BIG ASS PASSIVE INTAKE HOLES!! keep doing this until the thing cools down...You can get to about 6 degrees above the ambient room temp if you move enough air....Whats the ambient room temps now?


You're probably right, I'll give it some thought. I really want to do a grow journal because I have some pretty rare genetics. I have a Lemon G seed germinating right now. The genetics come from the OH area, and the amazing thing is I don't even live in OH. It was by far the best bud I've ever smoked and there just so happened to be a seed in one of the nugs. 



gumball said:


> Bravo!!
> 
> Serapis, I have seen you in many threads disrespecting the OP, and the discussions in those threads. Maybe its time for an RIU vacation. You create a negative vibe that your knowledge of growing will never compensate for.
> 
> Good luck friend, life's lonely when your alone...


I get the feeling he doesn't have many friends.


----------



## Serapis (Jan 28, 2011)

jsgamber said:


> Serapis let me help you. You seem to be worrying about something you have no control over. When you worry you create stress in your body which floods your body with adrenaline through the "fight or flight" mechanism. But when you don't end up fighting or fleeing, the constant flooding of adrenaline starts to cause chemical changes in the brain which if left unchecked could lead to your mind and body going into a depressive state.
> 
> My recommendation, leave this thread, forever. Since you don't have to worry anymore about this thread, your quality of life should instantly improve.
> 
> and good health brother!



ROFL.... 'worried' is hardly a word I'd use. I had a run in with this OP quite some time ago and I told myself then that this dude was all talk, and now he won't post any more pics online, though he has spent a year building/posting a grow cab..  lol whatever... The only reason I was subbed was to be alerted when the thread became active again, as I was just dying to see him post any grow....

Like I said 6 months ago.. all talk, no walk...


----------



## Serapis (Jan 28, 2011)

gumball said:


> Bravo!!
> 
> Serapis, I have seen you in many threads disrespecting the OP, and the discussions in those threads. Maybe its time for an RIU vacation. You create a negative vibe that your knowledge of growing will never compensate for.
> 
> Good luck friend, life's lonely when your alone...


I'm not sure what threads you are following, but I sometimes spend hours on here helping noobs out. I may make smart comments or use sarcasm at times, but I'm not disrespectful. How can you respect someone that you have never met? And the last time i checked, politeness was not in the ToS. I have plenty of friends on this site, people i haven't met AND DO respect. The OP is a talker who got himself in a debate and lost. He talked trash, and has earned my disrespect. That is why I follow this thread, to watch the talk turn into a walk, and sadly, it didn't...


----------



## jsgamber (Jan 28, 2011)

Serapis said:


> ROFL.... 'worried' is hardly a word I'd use. I had a run in with this OP quite some time ago and I told myself then that this dude was all talk, and now he won't post any more pics online, though he has spent a year building/posting a grow cab..  lol whatever... The only reason I was subbed was to be alerted when the thread became active again, as I was just dying to see him post any grow....
> 
> Like I said 6 months ago.. all talk, no walk...


Well fuck man, I can only imagine what you'd have to say in my thread! I've been trying to grow, unsuccessfully, since March 2010. What do I have to show for it? ZILCH!!! So I guess I'm all talk too?!?

And you lie when you say you subscribe to be alerted to anything happening. You've never contributed anything to this gentleman's thread without him having to swallow your bitter venom. So what if nothing has happened to "entertain you"? Do like 99% of the other respectful human beings on this site and move on to the next thread!

You need to remember what your momma should have told you. If you don't have anything nice or constructive to say, then keep yer big yammer shut!!!

You ain't helping oOBe RyeOo or any one of us when you come here and spout your self-centered drivel only to show the world how superior you are! Get over yourself Dude!

The exit is this way ====> http://www.sesamestreet.org/


----------



## Serapis (Jan 28, 2011)

jsgamber said:


> Well fuck man, I can only imagine what you'd have to say in my thread! I've been trying to grow, unsuccessfully, since March 2010. What do I have to show for it? ZILCH!!! So I guess I'm all talk too?!?
> 
> And you lie when you say you subscribe to be alerted to anything happening. You've never contributed anything to this gentleman's thread without him having to swallow your bitter venom. So what if nothing has happened to "entertain you"? Do like 99% of the other respectful human beings on this site and move on to the next thread!
> 
> ...


You don't the history between me and the other dude, yet you are so judgmental. He trashed my first grow journal with his BS and decided he was going to stick it out in my thread and try to show me up with his 'infinite wisdom'. I got so pissed, my thread was locked and deleted. So until you know both sides of the story (and it really is none of your business to begin with), please keep your opinions and your suggestions to yourself.....

And as for your advice about Mamas.... you should practice what you preach. I have nothing against ya, don't even know ya. But if you want to start insulting me and telling me to haul tail out of here, I'll just put you on that list that people like JapanFreak end up on....

If you have been trying to grow and are unsuccessful in almost a year, that should indicate to you that you don't have what it takes? I would have been happy to sub your thread and offer advice when asked, but after telling me to go surf sesame street, you can go surf Barney and Pals.... And keep in mind, I didn't pick on you, you basically came up to a stranger and slapped him on the face. You are going to get a response...


----------



## Serapis (Jan 28, 2011)

I'd also like to add, at least you tried to grow.... our OP hasn't, in almost a year.... but he can now talk the game.... Doesn't that make you wonder?


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Jan 28, 2011)

Serapis said:


> You don't the history between me and the other dude, yet you are so judgmental. He trashed my first grow journal with his BS and decided he was going to stick it out in my thread and try to show me up with his 'infinite wisdom'. I got so pissed, my thread was locked and deleted. So until you know both sides of the story (and it really is none of your business to begin with), please keep your opinions and your suggestions to yourself.....
> 
> And as for your advice about Mamas.... you should practice what you preach. I have nothing against ya, don't even know ya. But if you want to start insulting me and telling me to haul tail out of here, I'll just put you on that list that people like JapanFreak end up on....
> 
> If you have been trying to grow and are unsuccessful in almost a year, that should indicate to you that you don't have what it takes? I would have been happy to sub your thread and offer advice when asked, but after telling me to go surf sesame street, you can go surf Barney and Pals.... And keep in mind, I didn't pick on you, you basically came up to a stranger and slapped him on the face. You are going to get a response...


Dude, you started talking shit to someone because they wanted to build a circular grow room, and I was giving you a taste of your own medicine. Then, you started stalking me on all my post and threads trying to call me out. You must not have a very meaningful life if you have to obsess over a user on RIU. I wasn't even the one to get your thread closed and deleted. It was your attitude, and Potroast even said that's why. Get over it and move on, period.

JSGamber does have what it takes. It's not about the destination, it's about the journey. If life throws you a curve balls you have to be able to deal with them.


----------



## Serapis (Jan 28, 2011)

oOBe RyeOo said:


> Dude, you started talking shit to someone because they wanted to build a circular grow room, and I was giving you a taste of your own medicine. Then, you started stalking me on all my post and threads trying to call me out. You must not have a very meaningful life if you have to obsess over a user on RIU. I wasn't even the one to get your thread closed and deleted. It was your attitude, and Potroast even said that's why. Get over it and move on, period.
> 
> JSGamber does have what it takes. It's not about the destination, it's about the journey. If life throws you a curve balls you have to be able to deal with them.


It was actually a dome, which was why the discussion was based on losing headroom as you gained height. 

The thread you claim I stalked you on was ScottyBalls, go look at it, I was subbed and chatting in their long before you were.

I had an attitude because you were pissing all over my grow journal buddy.... You couldn't get it in your head that a damn dome was not ideal for growing in. While you thought it was 'cool', I was thinking and discussing it realistically. You are the one that ran your mouth first. Then you ran it in my journal, now you are running it again...

I simply came here to make a comment that I knew you would never grow and share a journal, even as much as you ran your mouth about growing.... That was it, just a simple, 'I told ya so', and now you and your buddies Gum and JSG are gonna throw insults and try to drag me into another pissing contest with you?

I'm not obsessed with you, you are just being narcissistic. If you are ready to once again discuss the pros and cons of growing in a damn dome, let's do it.... It was a crazy idea then, and it is now...


----------



## jsgamber (Jan 28, 2011)

Serapis said:


> You don't the history between me and the other dude, yet you are so judgmental. He trashed my first grow journal with his BS and decided he was going to stick it out in my thread and try to show me up with his 'infinite wisdom'. I got so pissed, my thread was locked and deleted. So until you know both sides of the story (and it really is none of your business to begin with), please keep your opinions and your suggestions to yourself.....
> 
> And as for your advice about Mamas.... you should practice what you preach. I have nothing against ya, don't even know ya. But if you want to start insulting me and telling me to haul tail out of here, I'll just put you on that list that people like JapanFreak end up on....
> 
> If you have been trying to grow and are unsuccessful in almost a year, that should indicate to you that you don't have what it takes? I would have been happy to sub your thread and offer advice when asked, but after telling me to go surf sesame street, you can go surf Barney and Pals.... And keep in mind, I didn't pick on you, you basically came up to a stranger and slapped him on the face. You are going to get a response...


If your trying to win a battle of wits, well...it's obvious, you can't compete.

*You just said it*. It's history. It's in the past and it's another item in your life *you can't control.* Yet you continue to haunt, harass, demean and insult. The adrenaline, serotonin and norepinephrine in your system is slowly creeping out of whack and your destined for a sad medical future if you don't change. Put peace and happiness back in your heart, learn to relax and breathe and you may survive.

*You just said it.* I don't know you from fuck. You came here and insulted a good friend of mine who has been offering me support and guidance for the past year along with many, MANY other kind individuals who are watching us right now. If you don't think I'm going to come to the aid of a friend, then my momma would be awful disappointed in me. I'm sorry you assumed, and it's my fault for not clarifying. But I don't give a shit where you roam on this site. I just showed you the exit from this thread and all of us here who just don't want you to participate along with us on our little journey's. If I didn't know you then, I certainly know you now as I've just read back through all of your posts through your profile. You are just not a nice dude!

*You just said it.* _"I got so pissed, my thread was locked and deleted."_ Well mods will delete a single post in your thread if someone else get's out of line. For an entire thread to get deleted, well we can guess who's having "issues". I'm assuming you suffer from anger management and self-control issues. Please see a therapist. I'm available. 

*You just said it.* I'm sure you are an amazing grower and you have a wealth of information to share. However, I don't need to feel like a fucking idiot shithead when I do something wrong and pray that my holy savior Serapis will come fart in my face and tell me how fucked up I am before bestowing your infinite wisdom on me. It's too high of a price to pay.

*You just said it.* It has been a year and you are right, maybe I should have given up a long time ago. Had you been in my thread "helping" me, I would have quit. It's folks like oOBe RyeOo, Danielsgb, Gumball, Cruzer101, Smokeslikebob, BB57 and MANY other individuals who come to my thread, sympathize with me, pick me up, dust me off, and nudge me onward.

I'm not insulting you dude, I'm just holding up the mirror and I'm sorry you don't like what you see. If I'm out of line here, then I ask my friends here to tell me so. If that's the case, then I will write you the largest letter of apology you have ever seen and it will be sincere.

Here's hoping to a positive change within you.


----------



## gumball (Jan 28, 2011)

Serapis, as I told another who bashed a fellow grower, I hope you can leave any attitude or issues at the logon screen and join us all here, there, or where ever for an enjoyable grow or discussion. I come here just as much for me as I do to support the growers and patients who may need some type of support. if you would like some type of support I would gladly try to help you either through an open forum or through PM. I have my own mental and physical issues, but doing this helps me. 

And I am being sincere, not disrepctful. 

Let's please end these debates as it does distract from the vibe of a stoner forum. 

Peace y'all!


----------



## Serapis (Jan 28, 2011)

You are not holding up a mirror dude, you are just plain down right insulting and voicing your opinions and how you see things. If you had truly read through my posts as you stated, you would know that, but you went in speed reading and scanning for trash and probably ran across some sarcasm or me fucking with a friend. Of course if you count any conversations with the troll JapanFreak, then yeah, I wasn't nice to him at all.

I hold no ill will. You won't see me going off on a tangent because of something you type. I also don't fart in anyone's face that I'm trying to assist. I got no grudges against ya JSG and my offer stands if you need help. I'm not in your thread to disrupt, as you have done nothing to me, other than a couple of insults, but we just met.  I'll help ya out.

And just so you know, I'm working on my attitude  I rarely cuss in forums anymore and I quit really letting people under my skin. I also quit telling people what to do and try to word it in a more suggestive way, like "If it were me, I might....." and then explain why I would do it that way, rather than tell you what to do as if I was bossing...

I'm not a bad guy... Ob had a negative Obama avatar at the time and that caught my eye. Then his arguing for a dome grow tent just blew my mind and I kept describing why it wouldn't work or be efficient and he wasn't getting it. He got negative and I let his avatar get to me I guess, I got negative right back. Next thing I know, he follows my sig tag and starts pissing in my grow journal.....

That is what your friend did...


----------



## Serapis (Jan 28, 2011)

gumball said:


> Serapis, as I told another who bashed a fellow grower, I hope you can leave any attitude or issues at the logon screen and join us all here, there, or where ever for an enjoyable grow or discussion. I come here just as much for me as I do to support the growers and patients who may need some type of support. if you would like some type of support I would gladly try to help you either through an open forum or through PM. I have my own mental and physical issues, but doing this helps me.
> 
> And I am being sincere, not disrepctful.
> 
> ...


I agree 100%. scroll up


----------



## jsgamber (Jan 28, 2011)

Serapis said:


> You are not holding up a mirror dude, you are just plain down right insulting and voicing your opinions and how you see things. If you had truly read through my posts as you stated, you would know that, but you went in speed reading and scanning for trash and probably ran across some sarcasm or me fucking with a friend. Of course if you count any conversations with the troll JapanFreak, then yeah, I wasn't nice to him at all.
> 
> I hold no ill will. You won't see me going off on a tangent because of something you type. I also don't fart in anyone's face that I'm trying to assist. I got no grudges against ya JSG and my offer stands if you need help. I'm not in your thread to disrupt, as you have done nothing to me, other than a couple of insults, but we just met.  I'll help ya out.
> 
> ...


Okay, right now, new start for both you and me. Ground rules. Anybody, including oOBe RyeOo, who you have negative "history" with, you let it go and "drop it" now. Whenever you make a post anywhere on the web, even in defense of yourself, where you have written negative words or words with negative connotation, you save it as a draft, walk away for an hour and smoke a doob. Then come back, re-read your draft, re-write it in a way that get's your point across without the negative vibe.

This is how I do it, not only here, but in my professional writing as well as personal. The words I used in all of my posts were carefully chosen. I didn't just speed read your posts but went and read through each of the threads to make sure I had everything in context and I saw the JapanFreak deal for what it was. It took over an hour!!!

I apologize now if I took some liberty with some well placed and apropos comments knowing how you would take them (personal) vs. the community (comical). Yes I have my opinions. The mere definition of an "opinion" means that it can be neither right or wrong. You have yours and I have mine. However, as long as both of us can express our opinions in a way that is civilized, we are apt to listen a bit more intently and sometimes you may find you agree about more things than you thought.

Whatever you have to say, I will always have the last word, and that word is...


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Jan 28, 2011)

jsgamber said:


> Okay, right now, new start for both you and me. Ground rules. Anybody, including oOBe RyeOo, who you have negative "history" with, you let it go and "drop it" now. Whenever you make a post anywhere on the web, even in defense of yourself, where you have written negative words or words with negative connotation, you save it as a draft, walk away for an hour and smoke a doob. Then come back, re-read your draft, re-write it in a way that get's your point across without the negative vibe.
> 
> This is how I do it, not only here, but in my professional writing as well as personal. The words I used in all of my posts were carefully chosen. I didn't just speed read your posts but went and read through each of the threads to make sure I had everything in context and I saw the JapanFreak deal for what it was. It took over an hour!!!
> 
> ...


Such a wise man, Gamber.


On another note... the Lemon G is bout ready to be put in the waterfarm. 

And I'm still thinking about whether I'm gonna do a grow journal or not.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 28, 2011)

jsgamber said:


> Okay, right now, new start for both you and me. Ground rules. Anybody, including oOBe RyeOo, who you have negative "history" with, you let it go and "drop it" now. Whenever you make a post anywhere on the web, even in defense of yourself, where you have written negative words or words with negative connotation, you save it as a draft, walk away for an hour and smoke a doob. Then come back, re-read your draft, re-write it in a way that get's your point across without the negative vibe.
> 
> This is how I do it, not only here, but in my professional writing as well as personal. The words I used in all of my posts were carefully chosen. I didn't just speed read your posts but went and read through each of the threads to make sure I had everything in context and I saw the JapanFreak deal for what it was. It took over an hour!!!
> 
> ...


Finally people can get along on riu...


----------



## WakethBaketh (Jan 29, 2011)

oOBe RyeOo said:


> Such a wise man, Gamber.
> 
> 
> On another note... the Lemon G is bout ready to be put in the waterfarm.
> ...


Agreed on the first statement and absolutely to the question.


----------



## Budluvin (Feb 14, 2011)

Hey, i was wanted to say everything aaside, think your cab is awesome! and i have subscribed tho this thread. 

Really hope you do start a grow journal, i have followed your build through Scotty balls waterfarm grow. I am starting my first grow and journal too. I am using hydroponic with an Oxy pot but the waterfarm seems to have done much better.
At two weeks old scottyballs plants were nearly twice as big as mine are now, however mine is a basic set up.

All the best and please put some pics up soon!!!!


----------



## Serapis (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi Bud Lovin! Welcome to RIU. He did build a beautiful cabinet. I'd like to watch it in action too, but understand if he decides not too. I have a great program called "stripper" that I use too remove all meta data from my pictures. I then use Tor to connect and upload, masking my IP. While it's not perfect security, it makes me feel better. You guys are the only ones that I can show pics to and talk about my hobby with.


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Feb 15, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/407946-one-goes-out-all-riu.html


----------



## Budluvin (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi serapis, and thanks for the welcome to RIU. Only time will tell what will happen with the grow journal, either way he has a hot setup to grow some dank bud and i am sure he will

However i am a bit nervous about my pics now on my grow journal....... i dont do any of what you mentioned to my pics.... can my I.P adress be tracked from my pics on this site if i upload them directly from my comp? isnt this site security checked like members only????

I need a smoke, quite nervous now.....


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Feb 15, 2011)

Follow the link.


----------



## jsgamber (Feb 15, 2011)

*==> CLICK HERE IF YOU WANT TO SEE oOBe RyeOo NEW GROW JOURNAL<===​*

How's that!


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Feb 15, 2011)

jsgamber said:


> *==> CLICK HERE IF YOU WANT TO SEE oOBe RyeOo NEW GROW JOURNAL<===​*
> 
> How's that!


Lmao! yeah that works.


----------



## Serapis (Feb 15, 2011)

YAY!!!!  I'm looking forward to watching that cabinet rock... Good luck!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Feb 20, 2011)

Whats up oObe, very glad i found this thread. I was wondering, i have the same exact cab as you do and ive been running three cheap exaust fans from home depot 20.00 spcials as a triple exaust from the top of my cab to cool my 400 watt hps with a passive intake at the bottom ruffly two holes at 6" diamiters for intake..so far all is well but these cheap fans are going out as i speak and not to mention im about to drop some strains that are going to put out a lil stinkage if you know what i mean..here is the thing i have a 4" carbon filter unused so far and i was going to upgrade my fan to 440 cfm that i found online for 100.00 bucks,if i run this fan pulling through the carbon filter as a total box exaust will this be enough to keep the temps down with the 400 or not? the new fan is a 6" and i have a reducer to fit it 6" to 4"..Hope you can lend a lil help before i purchace...


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Feb 20, 2011)

My fan is a 520ish cfm and it stays in the mid 80's when the light is on all day, and I only have a 4in passive intake. So, I don't see why that wouldn't work. 

I have a spare fan, I think it's probably the same as what you're talking about.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Feb 20, 2011)

oOBe RyeOo said:


> My fan is a 520ish cfm and it stays in the mid 80's when the light is on all day, and I only have a 4in passive intake. So, I don't see why that wouldn't work.
> 
> I have a spare fan, I think it's probably the same as what you're talking about.


cool thanks, hows the temps in your surrounding room or did you say your box is inside the closet?


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Feb 20, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> cool thanks, hows the temps in your surrounding room or did you say your box is inside the closet?


The cabinet is inside the closet but my room stayed pretty hot till I got a box fan. I was just leaving my window open till I got it.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Feb 20, 2011)

yeah thats what i do as well been having some real cool weather here in nor cal...helps a lot!


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Feb 20, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> yeah thats what i do as well been having some real cool weather here in nor cal...helps a lot!


Yeah, I'm around that area.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Feb 21, 2011)

Well im sub'd and here so keep us good and informed..Peace By the way love the hell out of your box the mylar makes it look so much better then mine but other then that they are the same...


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Feb 21, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Well im sub'd and here so keep us good and informed..Peace By the way love the hell out of your box the mylar makes it look so much better then mine but other then that they are the same...


You sub'd to the grow or this thread. I love taking picture so feel free to look. I don't update this anymore. You got a pic of your cab?


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Feb 21, 2011)

oOBe RyeOo said:


> You sub'd to the grow or this thread. I love taking picture so feel free to look. I don't update this anymore. You got a pic of your cab?


Yeah i have a few laying around on one of those video cards i'll pull it out and upload a couple..Do you have a grow journal going on anything? if so shoot me the link!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Feb 21, 2011)

So here is my box for now i'll be making some mod's on it soon when i began my next grow!!440 cfm fan,single exaust with carbon filter and no cool tube i feel like it restric's some of the lights output..Peace


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Feb 22, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> So here is my box for now i'll be making some mod's on it soon when i began my next grow!!440 cfm fan,single exaust with carbon filter and no cool tube i feel like it restric's some of the lights output..Peace


That still looks pretty damn nice, bro! So, you just blow the air through the tube with the stationary fan? What are your temps like? I like it. 

KISS
KEEP IT SIMPLE STUPID!
Saw that in, I think, gambers' thread.


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Feb 22, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Yeah i have a few laying around on one of those video cards i'll pull it out and upload a couple..Do you have a grow journal going on anything? if so shoot me the link!


Here you go man, forgot to get it last night. 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/407946-one-goes-out-all-riu.html


----------



## Wishbuilder (Feb 22, 2011)

nice looking cab how long did it take,i built one too.aim not sure if i can get a pic to post here if not the Patriot Grow Box is in my albums


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Feb 22, 2011)

oOBe RyeOo said:


> That still looks pretty damn nice, bro! So, you just blow the air through the tube with the stationary fan? What are your temps like? I like it.
> 
> KISS
> KEEP IT SIMPLE STUPID!
> Saw that in, I think, gambers' thread.


Yeah actually what i did is i ran 3 home depot 4" fans about 80 cfm's apiece through the flex tubing you see the fans are there you just cant see them, they jus suck air from right on top of the light reflector and around it and it blows right out the back of the box..with a passive intake at the bottom i can keep my temps relatively pretty cool around 78 or so depending on room temp..But now the dilema is i want to hook up my carbon filter so i know i need a better fan plus these are going out as i speak so im going with the 440 cfm inline fan i found on e-bay for 90.00 free shipping,so i see some remodeling in my near future..lol

By the way i dropped in on your thread all looks good right now i'll be subbing as soon as i get back to it...And a rep when i get there..Peace


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Feb 23, 2011)

Wishbuilder said:


> nice looking cab how long did it take,i built one too.aim not sure if i can get a pic to post here if not the Patriot Grow Box is in my albums


I'm not sure how long. It took a few hours to cut the boards and then a couple more to install them. It's hard to say because I had to piece everything together because I didn't have the money for it all at once. Did you buy that cab? It looks pretty professional. 



stinkbudd1 said:


> Yeah actually what i did is i ran 3 home depot 4" fans about 80 cfm's apiece through the flex tubing you see the fans are there you just cant see them, they jus suck air from right on top of the light reflector and around it and it blows right out the back of the box..with a passive intake at the bottom i can keep my temps relatively pretty cool around 78 or so depending on room temp..But now the dilema is i want to hook up my carbon filter so i know i need a better fan plus these are going out as i speak so im going with the 440 cfm inline fan i found on e-bay for 90.00 free shipping,so i see some remodeling in my near future..lol
> 
> By the way i dropped in on your thread all looks good right now i'll be subbing as soon as i get back to it...And a rep when i get there..Peace


That sucks about the fans. How long have they been running? I dropped 230 on my fan... it better not go out for A WHILE! lol.

Thanks for the good karma. I'll check out what you got goin on tomorrow.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Feb 23, 2011)

oOBe RyeOo said:


> I'm not sure how long. It took a few hours to cut the boards and then a couple more to install them. It's hard to say because I had to piece everything together because I didn't have the money for it all at once. Did you buy that cab? It looks pretty professional.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The fans were cheap, so it was expected but they actually lasted a lot longer then i would have thought this will be my 5th grow with the fans and they cost me a grand total of 66.00 for all three...If i had a choice i would use them again but as i said i need to get my carbon filter hooked up and i cant running this kind of set up..


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Feb 23, 2011)

Sounds like you got your moneys worth


----------



## GreenNerd420 (Feb 24, 2011)

So wait... you're not going to show how this year long project works??? You're just going to post the construction?


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Feb 24, 2011)

GreenNerd420 said:


> So wait... you're not going to show how this year long project works??? You're just going to post the construction?


Check the sig


----------



## CSI Stickyicky (Mar 22, 2011)

Dude, nice work. I built a similar size cabinet, still a work in progress, but the grow has started. I've also got The Church, plus a couple more strains. Check it out. 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/397206-csi-stickyickys-locking-metal-grow.html


----------

